# من كتاب الرحلة من أورشليم للجلجثة



## النهيسى (22 أبريل 2011)

*  من 
كتاب الرحلة من أورشليم للجلجثة 

 القمص بيشوي كامل

    1- العشاء الرباني





    * أعطى الرب الإنسان كثيراً والآن يعطيه ذاته.

    * تحوَّل العطاء في هذه الليلة إلى شهوة في قلب ربنا محبة لنا: "شهوةً اشتهيت أن آكل هذا الفصح معكم" (لوقا 22: 15).

    * كأن الرب يقول لنا: "لا يكفي أن أموت لأجلكم وأخلِّصكم، بل أكثر من ذك أن أكون لكم طعاماً فتحيوا بي، وأضمن لكم الحياة. جسدي هو الحياة، وهو عربون الميراث الأبدي، والذي يأكلني يثبت فيَّ، ويحيا بي، وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير" (يوحنا 6: 54).

    * لم يكتف الرب أن يكون الصليب

    منبعا للشفاء والغفران والخلاص بل أراد أن يكون جسده لنا طعاما- لك المجد يارب!!



2-  قبل العشاء غسل أرجل تلاميذه





يا أحبائى لسنا اليوم واقفين عند أقدام الصليب متأملين فيه، لكن نحن الآن مندهشين من الوقف عند أرجلنا ليغسلها. ان التأمل عند أقدام الرب أمر سهل يقبله الانسان العادى، أما التأمل فى الرب الواقف تحت قدمى أنا أمر عجيب لا يقبله الانسان العادى ان لم يعط نعمة الأنسحاق العميق جدا أمام الرب.

+ يا للعجب الرب اليوم عند قدمى.. فى خدمتى، يغسل وسخ رجلى!! انه يجبرنى على الاتضاع و الانسحاق.. هذا السر عظيم، انه سر الاتضاع، ومن لا يقبل الرب على هذه الصورة فليس له نصيب معه- مثلما قال لبطرس!!!

و الرب يغسل أرجلنا فقط. أولاً:- ليعلمنا شدة الاتضاع وان نصنع ذلك بعضنا لبض ( يو 13: 15 ). الامر الثانى:- لأن من اغتسل مرة لا يحتاج الا الى غسل قدميه ( يو 13 :1)  ، أى أن الذى اعتمد يكفيه دموع التوبة ليجد يسوع دائما تحت قدميه يغسل أوساخه. ان يسوع حبيبنا يتمم لنا هذا السر دائما.

( التوبة و غسل الارجل ) على باب الكنيسة فى النفوس التائبة الداخلة فيه.



3-  أعطى يهوذا اللقمة وتمجَّد ابن الإنسان





لقد تمجد المسيح بعد أن أعطى اللقمة ليهوذا ( يو13 : 3. :31 )، لانه أى مجد لمحبة الله أعظم من أعطائه اللقمة للتلميذ الخائن!!

قال يسوع الان تمجد ابن الانسان، انه لم يتمجد فقط على الصليب وفى القيامة بل عندما غسل أرجل التلميذ الخائن وأطعمه بيده الطاهرة. فالمجد الحقيقى هو ان نتمم رسالة المحبة الى النهاية.

والعجيب أن الحنان الفائق من الرب لم يغير قلب يهوذا، لان قلبه كان قد تحجر بحب المال. ألم تقل لنا الكنيسة فى بداية الصوم- فى أول الرحلة أن لا نعبد ربين الله والمال?.. هذه هى النتيجة المؤسفة لدخول محبة المال للقلب.


4-  قدم الرب لنا صلاة، وأمامه كأس خطايانا






وهذه الكأس لا يمكن وصفها- فهى كأس الموت.. كأس نجاسات العالم التى سيشربها الرب القدوس الطاهر، انها كأس اثم جميعنا، انها كأس كبريائنا القاتل يحمله الحمل الوديع.. من أجل هذه الكأس صلى يسوع. صلى من أجلنا ليجتاز بنا ساعة سلطان الظلمة (لو22 :53). لقدى وصلت الخيانة لاقصى درجاتها، والخوف ملأ قلب بطرس، والتهور دفعه لاستعمال السيف وارتكاب جريمة شروع فى قتل، ومرقس هرب، وبطرس أنكر وسب ولعن. وانتصر الشر وقبض العسكر على الرب الاله، وهاج الشيطان لأن هذه هى ساعتهم وسلطان الظلمة.

ماذا صنع الرب فى وسط هذا البحر الهائج من الازمات والاضطرابات? انه صلى وأمرنا أن نصلى لنجتاز ساعة سلطان الظلمة ولان قع فى تجربة. تصلى فكل شىء سينتهى لخير الجميع- الرب يرجونا أن نصلى لكى لا ندخل فى تجربة ونجتاز ساعة الظلمة.


5 - نزل العرق كقطرات دم






كشف لنا الرب أن الصلاة جهاد حتى الدم، وهذه الصلاة كانت لحساب التلاميذ وللكنيسة عبر كل الأجيال "صليت لأجلكم" بينما نحن نيام، المسيح يجاهد حتى الدم فى الصلاة لأجلنا، خوفا علينا من الشيطان الذى يغربلنا كالحنطة.

ان الكنيسة لن تنال انتصاراتها على الشيطان رئيس هذا العالم إلا بالصلاة.. بالعرق والدم. ان الكنيسة شبابها ورجالها لن يجتازوا "ساعة سلطان الظلمة" الا عن طريق صلوات جثيمانى.

من أجل الخدام يسوع عرق وبذل دم.. ان الكنيسة خدمت بعرق القديسين ودم الشهداء هؤلاء الذين رووا الارض بدموعهم وسهروا من أجلها، وهذا هو سر عظمة كنيستنا انها معجونة بالدمع والدم، وسيظل المسيح الجاثى فى جسثيمانى مائلا أمام عيني كل خادم محب للكنيسة، لقد قدم الرب لنا جسده، ودمعه، وعرقه، وصلواته، وسهره..



6 -  علَّمنا أن نقول لتكن لا مشيئتي بل مشيئتك



إنها أعمق صلاة في وسط شدة التجارب وهي أنطباق مشيئتنا لمشيئة الآب، إنهما ليسا مشيئتنان بل مشيئة واحدة هي مشيئة الآب. إن كنيتنا نؤمن بوحدة المشيئة.

إن البعض يعتقد من هذه الصلاة وجود مشيئتين للمسيح، والحقيقة لا بل إن المسيح جاء ليطابق مشيئة الكنيسة "جسده" على مشيئة الاب فنصبح واحدة – وتسليم المشيئة للآب مبني على أساس :-

1- محبة الله لنا للمنتهى.

2- قدرة الله اللانهائية على الخلاص.

3- أهتمام الله بنا لأن عينيه لا تغفلان عنا لحظة واحدة.

من أجل هذا لسلم الرب حياتنا ونقول "لتكن لا مشيئتي بل مشيئتك"، مع أن الكأس ما زال قائماً أمامنا. فالصلاة مع تسليم المشيئة لا يرفعا الكأس بل يجعلا ملاكا من السماء يأتي ليقوينا.

كان يصلي بأكثر اشتياق

إن الصلاة والعرق والدم... قدمه الرب بأكثر أشتياق هذا أحساس الذي يحمل المسئولية إلى النهاية... إلى الدم. ليست الصلاة أمامه عبثاً بل أشواقاً وشهوة...




 أما الإنسان بطرس





1- نام وقت الصلاة – وأستيقظ ليضرب بالسيف

إن الذين ينامون وقت الجهاد القانوني في الصلاة يتعرضون لأخطاء ومخالفات ضد وصايا الإنجيل – نتيجة لأنفعالهم ولغضبهم وهكذا ينصرف الإنسان تصرفاً عالمياً يهمل الصلاة – فيدخل التجربة وحده – فيضرب بالسيف. ويسقط في أخطاء جسيمة.

2- ضرب بالسيف وأنكر أمام جازية

قطع أذن عبد رئيس الكهنة. وبسرعة أصلح الرب يسوع الخطأ الذي صنعه بطرس (الإنسان) وأرجع الأذن لحالها. وإلا لتطور الأمر للأنتقام من بطرس. إن السيف هو جهد بطرس الذاتي – ولكن الرب قد نصحه أن يصلي لكي يقف معه ولا ينكره، ولكن إيمان بطرس ضعيف لدرجة الأنكار والسب واللعن – يارب ارحم.

إن القوة في المسيحية ليست قوة السيف ولكنها قوة الإيمان والصلاة. إن قوة السيف تنهار أمام الجارية، أما قوة الإيمان فتعبر التجربة بالصلاة.

3- نظر إليه يسوع

وفي وسط الأهانات الكثيرة للرب، لم يفكر يسوع في ذاته ولكن في بطرس الذي أنكر. وهكذا ينشغل الله بنا في وقت التجربة – وعندما نفشل في الخروج منها لا يسعفنا إلا نظرة الرب يسوع المملوءة حاناً وعطفاً وقوة.إن الخروج من التجربة مستحيل بقدرة بطرس، ولكن بعد نظرة الرب أصبح الخروج سهلا جداً بنعمته.

إن حنان الرب ونظرته المملوءة حباً وشفقة تدفعنا أن نبكي بكاء مراً (لو 22 : 62)  ، ونتوب لنعود إلى أحضان الرب مرة أخرى.



العبور بالدم



العالم كله وقع في قبضة العدو، طرد من الجنة ليسكن الأرض ويعمل فيها وفي وسط أشواكها.

كلمة الله الذي أخذ جسد أبناء هذا العالم. حمل العالم في جسد بشريته وعبر به هذا العالم في معركة شرسة مع رئيس هذا العالم حتى تسربل ثوبة بالدم "وهو متسربل بثوب مغموس بدم ويدعى كلمة الله" (رؤ 19: 13)، "وداس المعصرة وحدة" (أش 63). وبالدم داس الموت بالموت وعبر بالذين في القبور للحياة الأبدية. هذه هي حلة العبور التي كانت في قصد الله – أخذت صوراً مختلفة عبر الزمن الطويل، لكن في كل مرة لم يكن العبور يتم إلا بالدم.


كلمة بصخة:

في كل اللغات تعني العبور :

    باللغة العبرية :  skipover بياخ = Pecach

    باللغة اليونانية :  Spare = paxca

    باللغة الفرنسية :  Parques

                                                > أي Exemption

    بالغة الإنجيلزية :  Passover


.... وقصة البصخة بدأت عندما كان شعب الله واقع تحت عبودية شعب فرعون رمز الشيطان، فأمر الله موسى أن يأخذوا من دم الخروف ويجعلونه على القائمتين والعتبة العليا وإلى تلك الليلة يأكلون اللحم على أعشاب مرة وأحقاؤهم مشدودة وأحذيتهم في أرجلهم وعصيهم في أيديهم ويأكلون بعجلة.

ثم يمر الملاك المهلك، فإذا وجد علامة الدم  على العتبة والقائمتين يعبر Pass – over وإن لم يجد الدم فإنه يهلك البكر في البيت "فأرى الدم وأعبر عنكم فلا يكون عليكم ضربة للهلاك" (خر 12: 13) 
 وأيضاً "بأن الرب يجتاز ليضرب المصريين فحين يرى الدم... يعبر الرب عن الباب ولا يدع المهلك يدخل بيتكم ليضرب" (خر 12: 23).

وهكذا إرتبط ذهن الإنسان اليهودي بأن الحياة التي يحياها اليوم هي بسبب الدم الذي كان على البيت فبدون سفك دم لا نجاه، وبدون سفك دم لا تحدث مغفرة (عب 9: 22). وينبغي أن يسيطر هذا الفكر على حياتنا وهو أن حياتنا اليوم ما هي إلا ثمرة دم المسيح.


من تجميعى​*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

_جميل جدا يا النهيسى_
_شكرا ليك_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _جميل جدا يا النهيسى_
> _شكرا ليك_
> _ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


*شكرا أخى الغالى
كل سنه ونتم طيبين وبخير​*


----------



## nargesfathy (9 أبريل 2012)

verygood
God Bless you


----------



## النهيسى (9 أبريل 2012)

شكراااااااا جدااااااااااا


----------



## النهيسى (9 أبريل 2014)




----------

